# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Tư vấn đi lại, nghỉ nghơi khi du lịch Nha Trang

## nguyenhue1012

Chuyến du lịch Nha Trang sẽ là trải nghiệm tuyệt vời cho những ai yêu biển. Bờ biển Nha Trang với bãi cát trắng trải dài, uốn cong tạo nên một dáng vóc thành phố ôm lấy biển xanh. Không chỉ đẹp về mặt cảnh sắc tự nhiên, biển Nha Trang còn hấp dẫn du khách bởi khí hậu nơi đây ấm áp quanh năm, tràn ngập ánh nắng. Vịnh Nha Trang - điểm du lịch biển lý tưởng đối với du khách. Sẽ thật tuyệt vời hơn nếu chuyến du lịch của bạn vừa vui nhưng vẫn tiết kiệm chi tiêu trong thời buổi kinh tế khó khăn này. Sau đây, mình xin chia sẻ một vài kinh nghiệm đi lại, nghỉ nghơi khi đến du lịch Nha Trang.

*Kinh nghiệm tìm, đặt phòng giá rẻ:*
Cách tìm khách sạn khi đi du lịch Nha Trang thì cách hiệu quả với du khách tỉnh xa là gọi 1080 Nha Trang, xin danh sách nhà nghỉ, khách sạn cùng điện thoại. Gọi lần lượt để biết địa thế khách sạn và so *gia khach san Nha Trang* và chọn lựa.

Theo tôi biết thì con đường Trần Phú - con đường ven biển nổi tiếng này có nhiều khách sạn, nhà nghỉ đẹp có hướng ra biển. Tuy nhiên giá hơi cao sẽ chỉ dành cho nhưng du khách “dày ví”: 350.000 – 600.000 đồng (đặc biệt vào mùa du lịch của Nha Trang cao điểm giá có thể đội gấp rưỡi nếu không đặt phòng trước). Mặt khác thì vào những mùa du lịch các phòng khách sạn đẹp cũng được các *cong ty du lich Nha Trang* đặt cho các tour du lịch Nha Trang.

Nhưng cũng trên đường Trần Phú, có thể tìm thấy phòng nghỉ giá mềm đủ điều hoà, tủ lạnh, TV, vòi sen nóng lạnh mà vẫn cho bạn cơ hội nằm giường ngắm bình minh và hoàng hôn trên biển. Đó là những nhà nghỉ, khách sạn tư nhân nhỏ nằm trong các hẻm của con đường; giá khoảng 200 ngàn đồng/ngày đêm. Với mức giá này khá phù hợp với du khách du lịch bụi Nha Trang. Con đường này cũng có phòng nghỉ giá rẻ tương tự (thậm chí chỉ 150 ngàn), chỉ có điều khách sạn sẽ quay lưng ra biển. Bù lại, bạn chỉ cần thả bộ khoảng 30 – 50 m là có thể đưa chân đón sóng.
Với giá này, bạn có thể ở trong 1 khách sạn mặt tiền các con đường gần biển như Nguyễn Thiện Thuật, Hoàng Hoa Thám. Nhà nghỉ trên các con đường này và đường Trần Phú rất gần các quán ăn ngon, cafe đẹp, tiện bắt xe đi các điểm du lịch Nha Trang quanh thành phố.
*Kinh nghiệm đi lại tiết kiệm khi du lịch Nha Trang:*
Với những người ở gần Nha Trang, đến đây du lịch chủ động được phương tiện di chuyển: xe đạp, xe máy, oto.. thì không có gì phải nói. Nhưng với những người từ xa tới thì cần tìm hiểu kĩ và lựa chọn các phương tiện di chuyển sao cho hợp lí.
Giữa các điểm du lịch ở Nha Trang khá ngắn, nếu bạn là người thích đi bộ hoặc có sức khỏe thì bạn có thể đi bộ để di chuyển đến các điểm du lịch. Hoặc bạn cũng có thể thuê những hãng taxi có tiếng như Mai Linh, Phương Trang… để tránh bị chặt chém. Những đoạn ngắn nên nên 1 cuốc xe chỉ tốn khoảng 15 – 30 ngàn đồng.
Nếu muốn chủ động khám phá thành phố hơn, bạn có thể thuê một chiếc xe máy với mức giá khá mềm (trên dưới 100.000 VNĐ/ngày) để tha hồ vi vu. Và một thứ tuy nhỏ nhưng rất cần thiết là bạn nên mua 1 chiếc bản đồ Nha Trang để có thể di chuyển thuận lợi hơn.
Để không phải bận tâm về những vấn đề trên, bạn có thể tìm cho mình một nhà tổ chức tour để đồng hành cùng bạn. Và APT Travel là một trong những công ty du lịch được du khách trong và ngoài nước lựa chọn trong các chuyến du lịch.
Công ty TNHH Du Lịch Quốc Tế Châu Á Thái Bình Dương
Số 5 Hàng Chiếu - Hoàn kiếm - Hà Nội
Tel: (+84)4 3929 0808 - Fax: (+84)4 3923 3581

----------


## baohiempjico

chúc một ngày tốt lành, cháy hết hàng nhé !

----------

